# Default settings



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

I've got a vague memory of making before and after padding a default for recordings and season passes on the S1. But can't seem to do it on the new one, and keep forgetting to add padding on recordings, much to the annoyance of the family, particularly on BBC2 programmes (no change there then...)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That was a hack and not an official feature on the S1s. However, VM are looking into adding this in a future update.


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah, that would be it then, my S1's were somewhat hacked! Thanks Carl.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

beara said:


> Ah, that would be it then, my S1's were somewhat hacked!


As were quite a few 



> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Sent from my PC using IE8


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Sent from my PC using IE8


How quaint 

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

IE8? Old school.

Sent from my Android phone


----------

